# Piute, or Some Dude's Fly Rod



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Time once again for an episode of UWN's Some Dude's Fly Rod.










El Matador and I were itching to hit some softwater this weekend. We held out hope that Otter Creek may have some open water around the edges given that nearby Piute was completely ice free at the same elevation with surface temps at 37°. No such luck, we drove to Otter and found a foot of ice, solid edges, and hardwater fishermen dotting the icescape. This old truck stood more chance of seeing action than we did on Otter:










We knew that Piute would be a tough go for lint flickers because there isn't a lot of structure to concentrate the fish. Still, it was open water and we have been wanting to explore the lake for a while anyway.

Circleville is a must-visit location when you're in this area, if only for the Classic Breakfast at Butch Cassidy's Hideout Café. The bone-in ham weighs a full pound and comes with eggs, hash browns, and toast for $7.50. El Matador decided on the "hash stack" which is formidable for $5.










We spent a total of 12 hours on the lake, about a third of which was exploring and checking out underwater topography on the finders. It was very slow fishing, and as we suspected the fish were widely scattered and not concentrated in any specific spots. We averaged about 1.5 fish per man hour, and netted a total of 37 trout between us.





































It's hard to believe that we are still in February. Temps were in the 60s, and blue sky and sunshine predominated.










In the end we were glad to be on a Utah stillwater once again, flexing the fly rods in anticipation of the coming season.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that beats the ham steak at the Virgin River. Hope you digest that thing in a week or two. :shock: Great pics, you photo dudes amaze me . Great pics. Thanks, Al.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are some shots off El Matador's camera...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...Just more reinforcement that I should've gone to Piute today. :lol: 

Glad you two had fun. Catching fish and studying the "floor plan" sounds like fun to me.

No brooder brown trout or just none pretty enough to photo?

Matador's bow has some interesting speckling (as does mjschijf's Dad's bow).

Ugly browns and spotless bows. Neat place. I like it.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! Sweet report, and awesome pics (as always). Pretty amazing. 

37 fish between 2 people doesn't sounds like a pretty good outing to me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty healthy bows there boys. Good work as always!! If I remember right you guys nailed some toads at Otter last year!!! I hope to do a little of the same in 5 days!! Cant wait and I bet we even have some soft water at Otter by then!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You guy's ate all that food ?!???? |-O-| |-O-| 

Good report fellers !! Another post showing that spring time is really on the way !! 

You caught all them fish without using worms ? :?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great photos. The breakfast pictures are giving me a Pavlov response here...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> The breakfast pictures are giving me a Pavlov response here...


 -/O\- The bone-in ham steak leftovers could follow you home if they left the legs on.



.45 said:


> You guy's ate all that food ?!????


Remember that our pontoons operate on man power, we need about 1000 calories per hour.



Nor-tah said:


> Cant wait and I bet we even have some soft water at Otter by then!!


I'm hoping that too, if anything opens up there's a good chance I'll whip the water.



LOAH said:


> No brooder brown trout or just none pretty enough to photo?


The finless wonders are mainly down by the State Park. We went down there for a while and Matador even took photographic evidence of one of those water worms but they are nasty. We caught the healthy bows closer to the South end.



Al Hansen said:


> Hope you digest that thing in a week or two. Great pics, you photo dudes amaze me .


Still workin' on it, I have no idea what the half life of that ham steak is like. Thanks Al!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow loah has some competition, an excellent report had all the elements food and good fish porn! I would take a 18 fish day and consider it excellent myself but you are likely a much better fisherman than myself. Looking forward to dragging some hardware around that lake soon.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What is with those bows down there? There is another report from a spot by there that has spotless bows too..... weird. They sure make for some gorgeous pictures though. Like everyone else said that ham steak looks fantastic!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Breakfast looked super diviiiiine. I ain't afeared to say I would've consumed the entire meal. Yum!


That ain't no lie !!! _O\ |-O-| |-O-|

Ha ha Smitty !!! *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Ohh Yeah! I needed that. Thanks.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Your pictures could make a carp snagging trip look like the trip of a lifetime, once again i stand amazed. That's weird otter is still ice fishable and piute is completely ice free, fishlake is thickening i wish all the lakes would operate on the same ice on/ ice out schedule.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I would take a 18 fish day and consider it excellent myself but you are likely a much better fisherman than myself. Looking forward to dragging some hardware around that lake soon.


Orvis, this was 2 days! I agree, 18 per day is not too bad. But it took us 12 hours on the lake over the weekend to amass that total. Are you still headed down there in a week or two?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

El Matador said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would take a 18 fish day and consider it excellent myself but you are likely a much better fisherman than myself. Looking forward to dragging some hardware around that lake soon.
> ...


He's going down this weekend and he didn't invite me... 

Ha ha orvy1......I lied !!!!! -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

El Matador said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would take a 18 fish day and consider it excellent myself but you are likely a much better fisherman than myself. Looking forward to dragging some hardware around that lake soon.
> ...


That makes much better sense now 24 hours on the water that is less than 1 fish per hour and for skilled feather chuckers like yourself I can see how you rated it o.k. I am heading down on saturday leaving about 3am and not planning on returning til late sat eve. Mr .45 I believe I put out an open invitation to the whole forum.... geez... :mrgreen: Hopefully we do as well as we did last year at this time.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis1 said:


> That makes much better sense now 24 hours on the water...


We fished for 12 hours, six hours each day. It worked out to about 1.5 fish per man hour, or about 400% less than a decent day in that area.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Excellent post, guys. Great pictures. Makes the cabin fever even worse!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > That makes much better sense now 24 hours on the water...
> ...


That's not my quote thresh-it.....how did you post this ?

And, why do you say 1.5 fish per man hour, you make it sound like a job. :roll: :wink:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Festus said:


> ...you make it sound like a job.


_Deadliest Catch_

"The crew was demoralized as fly after fly emerged from the water devoid of opelio 'bows. The Threshwestern was going to need a change in strategy to stay on the leaderboard ahead of Captain Festus and his Worm Bandit."


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Good food, good friends & rippin lips sounds like a bit of heaven. And those pictures put it over the top. Thx for sharing!


----------

